

President Obama’s inauguration, as seen from space - erickhill
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/20/pictures-president-obamas-inauguration-as-seen-from-space/

======
thomasmallen
This was taken very early in the day, as witnessed by the sharp northwestern
shadows and disorganization in the crowd. I'd guess it was around 7am based on
when the sun came up today here.

~~~
TweedHeads
Exactly my thoughts.

Whether it was done on purpose to try to diminish the magnitude of the event,
or a stupid mistake from the publisher.

It was packed to the roof with more than a million souls.

~~~
maximilian
I'm sure they would have wanted to have the satellite orbit at the appropriate
time, but changing the orbit to coincide with a specific time isn't exactly
cheap or easy.

~~~
thomasmallen
That being said, you wouldn't need a satellite to take these pictures. Also,
the Mall is under constant (heavy) surveillance.

------
Silentio
Whenever I see images like this I always get a little grossed out when I think
that the splotches are people packed together. Dunno what that says about me.

~~~
lbrandy
My feeling is related, yet altogether different.

It's more along the lines of: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p86BPM1GV8M>

~~~
Silentio
It's different when I think about the planet as a whole, or even when I am in
a crowd or am viewing a crowd on ground level. But the vantage point the
pictures in the post give us gives me an uneasy feeling.

------
APLonDrugs
Looks weird....Reminds me of a fugus growing on something that it will
eventually kill.

~~~
bprater
I thought ants, but yeah, crazy.

